# Thursday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Sun was suposed to hide behind brewing storm cells. But they just went around us again. Started with LGMouth on the fly and got a few here and there. Then changed up for Potomac Pike and scored twice. 

































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

